# What does your avatar mean?. If you care to share.



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

What does your avatar stands for?

Some use their own image, some use the image of a VIP, some scary (cableguyone Dexter avatar is scary but one of the best and the winner in my book) some intimidating, some friendly. Some images of our pets and animals and so on, they are all great and mostly very tasteful. But what do they mean?

I start with my avatar. I saw this photo, my avatar, while reading about Tibet and among some images of Tibetan people. I really liked it, I don't know if it's a boy or girl. The smile of this child is so genuine, it's the true manifestation of innocent happiness in face of a child.

I have traveled to Tibet once many years ago before travel and tourism limitations, They are the most gracious down to earth people.That friendly child is not fully aware of the oppressing Chinese communist government dictatorship ruling ruthlessly over those peaceful and spiritual Tibetan. And that heartwarming smile just represents the nature of that nation. So that's my avatar although I'm not Tibetan. What is the secret behind your avatar? Please do tell.

Care to share yours? Let's hear it.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Well mine means that I gotta go fast!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Unfortunately mine means nothing now. It used to indicate the only rides I would accept.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Mine is a London cab. I like going to London and I like their cabs. And my car is just like that


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Mine is my Lab. Because, like me, he's always up for a ride.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Comment forwarded to me by Lyft from a member of their snowflake community.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Small painting I got at a 2nd-hand store to hang in my (high school) classroom. It’s the only “kiddish” thing in there and they like it.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I used this jpeg to print out the first of 3 doors for my presentation at my son's school, "Where's that Pikachu?" It was a simple explanation of the "Monty Hall Problem" where we used 3 doors, and then 10 doors, and then theoretically 100 doors to explain that it's always better to switch.

It was the only jpeg I had on my computer and I was feeling lazy so I used it, though I don't care about pokeman at all. I was too old for it when original pokeman came out, so I had no nostalgia for Pokeman Go or anything like that, though my kid was briefly into it.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Mine represents a head wound to Dara. I am not artistic enough to put a sniper crosshair on his forehead. If someone has one, or can create one for me, I'll be glad to change my avatar. He is public enemy #1, now that Bin Laden is presumably dead.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Say the name of my Avatar....there you go!


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Mine is a pic I snapped while driving in Upstate N.Y. its a BART car....they manufacture them about 3 hours north of Albany on the Canadian border and truck 'em all the way to Cali...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Celtic people from either Ireland or Scotland are all decendants of Clans. You can tell where your ancestors lived by what Clan you belong to. My avatar is my Scottish Clan Crest. The words on the crest mean "To conquor or die".


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

My mom badly wanted a dog, so I got her a Smooth Fox Terrier as a Christmas gift one year. I drove halfway across the state to pick him up at a shelter. They've been inseparable ever since.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

Was a big fan of the Bloom County comic strip in the 80's. Bill the Cat, Steve Dallas. Milo, Michael Binkley. But my favorite was Opus the penguin.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Mine... Samuel Langhorne Clemens aka Mark Twain arguably the best humorist of the 20th century... I quote him a lot probably more than I should... some favorites: "_It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog"...._ "_The secret of getting ahead is getting started"...._ _"Never put off till tomorrow what you can do the day after tomorrow." ... "Concerning the difference between man and the jackass: some observers hold that there isn't any. But this wrongs the jackass" ..."Nothing so needs reforming as other people's habits" ."..I have been an author for 20 years and an ass for 55."... just sayin' _


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Lone Star State rules. Simple as that. :biggrin: Lone Star beer sucks, but I like the can graphics. I think they don't even make that design anymore. :thumbdown:


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

It means that Ron Swanson Rules!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I’m fairly certain mine’s self explanatory.

The Queenly avatars I had in the past are a reference to me being the Queen of my family.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> What does your avatar stands for?
> 
> Some use their own image, some use the image of a VIP, some scary (cableguyone Dexter avatar is scary but one of the best and the winner in my book) some intimidating, some friendly. Some images of our pets and animals and so on, they are all great and mostly very tasteful. But what do they mean?
> 
> ...


Mine is me on my GSX-R750 about 2 years ago.

I currently have/ride a GSX-R1000


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

English ex-pat. One of my historical heroes


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Unfortunately mine means nothing now. It used to indicate the only rides I would accept.


Why did you change it?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Why did you change it?


I didn't do it. UP.net did it.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Mine represents a head wound to Dara. I am not artistic enough to put a sniper crosshair on his forehead. If someone has one, or can create one for me, I'll be glad to change my avatar. He is public enemy #1, now that Bin Laden is presumably dead.


I can't view your profile because of your member permissions so I can't copy the picture to add the crosshairs. Sorry...


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

<-- This is my service dog. As my user name implies I am both Autistic (Asperger's), and I use a service dog. Paw + Autism = Pawtism.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

It's my beautiful dashboard of my beloved prius. ?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> It's my beautiful dashboard of my beloved prius. ?


You might want to get that warning light checked...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mine is the same as the logo on my driving gloves. I got hooked on driving gloves when I had a BMW 3-series. I still wear them even though I drive a Hyundai now. Especially appropriate because I drive stick.

I also like the M for MadTown.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm usually at the ranch by daybreak. So mine is dawn at the ranch with the sun shining up in to a cloud formation with a giant Eucalyptus tree.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Must be quite a change from BMW to Hyundai?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mine means I'm too dang tired to find one.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Absolutely nothing, other than the fact the Aquabats are an awesome band


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Mine is pretty obvious! The only NBA team in Canada. #WeTheNorth


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Mine means I'm too dang tired to find one.


I see you found one now.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I think mine is self explanatory.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

dryverjohn said:


> Mine represents a head wound to Dara. I am not artistic enough to put a sniper crosshair on his forehead. If someone has one, or can create one for me, I'll be glad to change my avatar. He is public enemy #1, now that Bin Laden is presumably dead.


Well said and I couldn't agree more. I despise the guy and I don't see much humanity in him. Public enemy number one, YES.



SJCorolla said:


> My mom badly wanted a dog, so I got her a Smooth Fox Terrier as a Christmas gift one year. I drove halfway across the state to pick him up at a shelter. They've been inseparable ever since.


Thank you for sharing and thank you for saving this beautiful creature from the shelter. That's a heartwarming story.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

So I added an avatar. It’s showing pool pax off loading.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

My alter ego. Friends started calling me Letty soon as the first Fast and Furious movie came out.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Mine represents a head wound to Dara. I am not artistic enough to put a sniper crosshair on his forehead. If someone has one, or can create one for me, I'll be glad to change my avatar. He is public enemy #1, now that Bin Laden is presumably dead.


@dryverjohn I'm sure you are a very thoughtful person, so for benefit of the ants that are less informed than yourself, can you provide us with your critique of Dara's actions while at the helm? Thanks!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Who the hell is Dara?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> My alter ego. Friends started calling me Letty soon as the first Fast and Furious movie came out.


And here I thought that was you!

Mine's simple, a message to pax: "Respect my autoritie!"


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

<< How much Uber Eats pays in my market for a delivery under 1 mile.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> And here I thought that was you!
> 
> Mine's simple, a message to pax: "Respect my autoritie!"


I look nothing like her. I'm an author here so my actual picture is in the Articles / Author section.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

5spdturbo said:


> Mine is a pic I snapped while driving in Upstate N.Y. its a BART car....they manufacture them about 3 hours north of Albany on the Canadian border and truck 'em all the way to Cali...


You must be near Plattsburgh? AKA Northern Alaska !


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> @dryverjohn I'm sure you are a very thoughtful person, so for benefit of the ants that are less informed than yourself, can you provide us with your critique of Dara's actions while at the helm? Thanks!


Since at the helm, pay has been drastically cut, new app is worse than the previous one which it replaced. Focus has been to charge the passengers more, pay drivers less. Build PR with commercials and push for IPO offering, all the while breaking drivers backs to increase profits. With the single exception of the DF filter change, all rhetoric has been for better earnings and more consistent pay, utter Bullocks. The DF filter change was the first time they said we are going to F you in the A$$ and spread your hard earned money to Ants that are not familiar with how to use DF.


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

I like Warren Buffett. Tremendous role model.

Everybody should set aside some of their income and be long-term investors. Warren started at age 11


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Mine is self explanatory.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I look nothing like her. I'm an author here so my actual picture is in the Articles / Author section.


Oh I know, I was just being my usual sarcastic self and giving you a hard time. P.S. Hope you are getting close to your degree. I went back to school and got my CS degree when I was 34, best thing I ever did, had a bunch of interesting jobs since then and never looked back.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Mine means that I'm a sockpuppet and clown who shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Oh I know, I was just being my usual sarcastic self and giving you a hard time. P.S. Hope you are getting close to your degree. I went back to school and got my CS degree when I was 34, best thing I ever did, had a bunch of interesting jobs since then and never looked back.


As a matter of fact I got contacted by Facebook for a position yesterday ( an paid internship.) I did well at my first interview, next one is in a week. It's only temporary to last throughout the summer but they did ask me if I was interested in long term commitments. Hell yeah!...I told them I would just switch to night classes in the fall.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

awesome! Thank you


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Who the hell is Dara?


Yes, exactly, who the hell is he?
Dara Khorowshahi is the CEO of Uber. The 49 year Iranian American was born in Iran with a "Silver Spoon" in mouth to a very rich family and his relatives are also very wealthy, not millions but billions. He never worked low-paying jobs as you and I do. His salary, not including many other benefits is over $6 million annually. He is getting paid to suck our blood and give it to partners and of course future shareholders. Driver's pay has been shrinking since he became the CEO and don't be surprised to see more cuts. That's his mission and I hope he fails and Uber kick his a$$ out. He would replace us with robots in s heartbeat if he could. As a born rich and living rich and wealthy, he has no understanding of the financial hardship most of us or some of us have to endure. I have nothing against the rich, not all. But I despise those blood suckers who take it from hardworking and underpaid to make the rich richer. 
There you have it. That's who Dara is!


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Please don’t ask me to explain mine.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mine contains critically important wisdom from our Founding Fathers that all Americans should memorize and abide by.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

BigBadBob said:


> English ex-pat. One of my historical heroes


Mine too...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I look nothing like her. I'm an author here so my actual picture is in the Articles / Author section.


Lissetti, you're so pretty.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> My alter ego. Friends started calling me Letty soon as the first Fast and Furious movie came out.


Lissetti, thank you for sharing. I also read most of your comments about truck driving which I found very useful for those who are thinking about driving trucks. You gave them a wealth of information and pure reality. It's just a testament to your caring character. Your posts are well composed and I enjoy reading them. You deserve the "Author" title.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

MusicMan03 said:


> I like Warren Buffett. Tremendous role model.
> 
> Everybody should set aside some of their income and be long-term investors. Warren started at age 11


and he still pulls on his pants one leg at a time... but hey, he's a one of my role models too...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mine indicates that The UberBastid don't GAF.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Celtic people from either Ireland or Scotland are all decendants of Clans. You can tell where your ancestors lived by what Clan you belong to. My avatar is my Scottish Clan Crest. The words on the crest mean "To conquor or die".


apparently you conquered... just askin'


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

BMW X5 Diesel, which was great to drive and qualified for select and xl (had the extra seats), but the beast was too expensive to maintain and Taxfornia decided to slap a hefty $.25 a gallon additional tax on diesel fuel.

So, I sold this driving machine to young man from Massachusetts going back home after his four year detention in California's financial prisons, so to speak.

Anyway, I would love to be able to buy this truck/suv back one day, but for now it's not practical for me.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

MusicMan03 said:


> I like Warren Buffett. Everybody should set aside some of their income and be long-term investors. Warren started at age 11


A tale of Rockefeller.

When Rockefeller was still a boy he always had a thought how to make a lot of money. One day he bought an apple for 10 cents. Then one of his friends asked him to share that apple but Rockefeller offered him to buy that apple from him for 20 cents. Once he sold the apple for 20 cents he bought two more apples for 10 cents each and sold each of those for 20 cents each. In a few years, by the time he was 17, he already made $1000. Then, his grandmother died and he inherited from her one hundred million dollars. And that is, my friends, shows how an ordinary boy can become a millionaire if only he puts his mind to it!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OK, so I changed it again. Now it accurately shows pool pax off loading.

I am sorry for the distraction this may have caused in this thread.

or not.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

My avatars are mostly vintage black and white photos from the net. This current one isn't vintage, but is of the desert around Joshua Tree. My previous avatar was a photo from the late 60s of the WigWam Motel on Route 66. It is still there.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Mine is just a picture I doodled while sitting at Starbucks.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> As a matter of fact I got contacted by Facebook for a position yesterday ( an paid internship.)


Not a facebook content worker, I hope.

https://www.abc15.com/news/region-p...se-drugs-have-sex-at-work-to-cope-with-stress


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Not a facebook content worker, I hope.
> 
> https://www.abc15.com/news/region-p...se-drugs-have-sex-at-work-to-cope-with-stress


Nope....the real deal. Databases.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

It’s a Honda S-MX


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Kraken Rum. Mixed only with RC cola. Such a Beastie.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

<--- My Labradors.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> Mine... Samuel Langhorne Clemens aka Mark Twain arguably the best humorist of the 20th century... I quote him a lot probably more than I should... some favorites: "_It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog"...._ "_The secret of getting ahead is getting started"...._ _"Never put off till tomorrow what you can do the day after tomorrow." ... "Concerning the difference between man and the jackass: some observers hold that there isn't any. But this wrongs the jackass" ..."Nothing so needs reforming as other people's habits" ."..I have been an author for 20 years and an ass for 55."... just sayin' _


Thank you for sharing about your avatar and those quotes. Mark Twain was one my favorite writers, his compositions were easy to read but reaching deep into human heart and soul, mostly in humorous style. Great choice.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> apparently you conquered... just askin'


"To conquer is not a final destination, but rather a daily struggle! Conquering is temporary, only death is permanent"
_-Seamus 2019_


----------



## Modicum (Feb 12, 2019)

Mine is of my samsung smart fone updating software - doesn’t really mean anything, just a non personal pic.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

This photo of me was taken October 15, 2018 when I was selected to go on the Never Forgotten Honor Flight. Damn! I am a good looking geezer.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> OK, so I changed it again. Now it accurately shows pool pax off loading.
> 
> I am sorry for the distraction this may have caused in this thread.
> 
> or not.


It's actually the perfect Uber driver avatar, as it is pertinent to several actual scenarios:
- Pool pax exiting the car (as you suggest).
- Pax rushing the car during bar closing time.
- Drivers hanging out at the airport TNC lot.
- The annual "driver support team" picture.
- Ants rushing to their cars after seeing a bright red blotch on the Uber app map.
- Or, .......the lead in to the next @SadUber adventure!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mine stands for a 36 year old white guy named Benjamin. I have known him my whole life and think he's the best ever!! ?

Honestly, I have never liked hiding behind anonymity. Having my real name and photo holds me to a level of accountability. In fact, I go by my full name in most places. Several years, zero issues.

Back in the 90s on AOL I went by YTCC Night (Youth Tech Community Crew, Kids & Teens channel - mod and programmer), HOST YTCC Night (same thing, new prefix), and for about a week HOST Guide Night - the coveted Guide status.

Did not have avatars back then but my call sign referred to my frequent insomnia and late nights. Still applies today. :smiles:



Tom Oldman said:


> (cableguyone Dexter avatar is scary but one of the best and the winner in my book)


Absolutely agreed!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

That is very wholesome of you Benjamin. I would never do that for the fear of being judged by my friends. My friends only know the side of me that I am expected to be.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> That is very wholesome of you Benjamin. I would never do that for the fear of being judged by my friends. My friends only know the side of me that I am expected to be.


Interesting way to think of it.

Honestly, and some may find this sad, but I don't have many friends. They come and go except for a couple. One is Shawn, I have known him for around 27 years. The others that meant a great deal have unfortunately passed, from a variety of causes (from age to cancer and suicide). Lately, it's Shawn and my mate Lorna in Liverpool. We actually met in a forum.

My soul mate is my wife. 

Have I been judged? Oh hell yes!! I usually laugh because it is a small world and I know things about the ones that really judge me that they aren't aware that I know. But I learned to keep my mouth shut and just shake my head.  I know who I am and that's all that matters.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Mine stands for a 36 year old white guy named Benjamin. I have known him my whole life and think he's the best ever!! ?
> 
> Honestly, I have never liked hiding behind anonymity. Having my real name and photo holds me to a level of accountability. In fact, I go by my full name in most places. Several years, zero issues.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing, representing your real you just speaks for your admirable and strong character and I have great respect for you an especially this impressive sentence:
"Having my real name and photo holds me to a level of accountability." Well said.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

It is great when it works out with the spouse, it seems rare these days. I think I am lucky that way too. As for friends, I actually have so many, that I keep them in different batches where one batch does not know of the others, I keep them grouped by special interests and separated.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> It is great when it works out with the spouse, it seems rare these days. I think I am lucky that way too. As for friends, I actually have so many, that I keep them in different batches where one batch does not know of the others, I keep them grouped by special interests and separated. :smiles:


I'm a city boy now, gotta get out and make some buds! ?

Our marriage has been tough, as are most, but we take our promises to each other seriously. Ten years, married eight. One word - *patience. *


----------



## rooneytuned (Jan 8, 2017)

It's my ride share sticker on my car, because that's what i do, very, very occasionally -o:


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

DollarFree said:


> Please don't ask me to explain mine.


Something to do with pocket lint?


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Mine is the generic one it gave me because it’s cosmetic and I don’t care. I don’t hang stuff on my walls and I don’t care about things that have no end purpose.


----------



## donny donowitz (Feb 12, 2019)

Mine is the aardvark ant eater from the old cartoons. I wanna eat up all the other ants on the road.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Mine is self-explanatory...


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Mine is a picture I took in Phitsanulo, Thailand of what some consider the most beautiful Buddha in Thailand. I use it as an avatar I remind myself not to post my first response to some of the comments I read here. Sometimes, I forget.








Coincidentally, I was at this temple this morning. Here's another picture.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tom Oldman said:


> What does your avatar stands for?
> 
> Some use their own image, some use the image of a VIP, some scary (cableguyone Dexter avatar is scary but one of the best and the winner in my book) some intimidating, some friendly. Some images of our pets and animals and so on, they are all great and mostly very tasteful. But what do they mean?
> 
> ...


Mine is an old OIL & GAS production platform that i used to work on in the Gulf of Mexico.

It is an Amoco platform ( no longer in business) with a Penrod drilling rig ( no longer in business)

Taken from a helicopter based at the platform..

The pilot was coaxed into lining up with the sunset for the shot.

Production Operators, Lease Operators have a lot of " Influence " in the industry.

I LOVE BIG OIL !



Taksomotor said:


> Must be quite a change from BMW to Hyundai?


Much BETTER WARRANTY !

Increased RELIABILITY . . .


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Tom Oldman said:


> What does your avatar stands for?
> 
> Some use their own image, some use the image of a VIP, some scary (cableguyone Dexter avatar is scary but one of the best and the winner in my book) some intimidating, some friendly. Some images of our pets and animals and so on, they are all great and mostly very tasteful. But what do they mean?
> 
> ...


When I first joined this forum I was a taxi driver just trying to "hang in there".


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Something to do with pocket lint? :biggrin:


Or pocket billiards.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

My drivers license photo.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> My drivers license photo*, I must say.*


Fixed it for you!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

new jersey transit logo


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Mine represents a head wound to Dara. I am not artistic enough to put a sniper crosshair on his forehead. If someone has one, or can create one for me, I'll be glad to change my avatar. He is public enemy #1, now that Bin Laden is presumably dead.


The guy's a *****, but I'm not sure he should die over it. But maybe when his time comes, he should have to spend eternity driving Satan and his cohorts around Purgatory on an endless Uber Pool ride.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Need I explain my avatar? Let me go get my bat out of the trunk.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm broke because I drive for Uber. His pockets are inside out.


----------



## Pegasus (Oct 27, 2018)

Mine is the standard of British airborne forces. Am an airborne vet. And proud of it. :biggrin:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

My avatar is to represent my city. I love San Diego and I represent it any chance i get.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Seamus said:


> You must be near Plattsburgh? AKA Northern Alaska !


Close enough lol...I snapped that pic on Rt 9 in Latham...not sure why


Seamus said:


> You must be near Plattsburgh? AKA Northern Alaska !


Close enough! I'm about 2.5 hours from there...


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Jack (always), Friendly (usually)


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine is a picture...

That is a selfie taken by me...

There has been lots of arguments...

About who owns the picture.. 8>)

For now I am using it because...

It shows my pearly whites...8>)

My name Rakos is short...

for Rakosnicek an impish rascal...

Notorious in Czech lore....8>)

Rakos


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

mine is the military insignia for the 303rd combat engineers

my grandfather served in that battalion during WWII and he was one of the greatest men I've ever known; he saw combat the very first day he arrived in Europe, and his life expectancy had to be very low, but he survived and lived to be 92; he always strived to make the right decision -- even about the little things; every single person who came into contact with him held him in high regard; I strive to emulate him, but often fall far short of the mark


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SJCorolla said:


> My mom badly wanted a dog, so I got her a Smooth Fox Terrier as a Christmas gift one year. I drove halfway across the state to pick him up at a shelter. They've been inseparable ever since.


-----------------
Thank you for adopting from an animal holding facility !!!!

Mine ---- women have a terrible reputation for being poor drivers. I wanted to demonstrate why. Incidentally, I do none of the activities shown, when I am driving. I am a very defensive driver and that has saved me from several serious accidents.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's an image of the road headed to get onto a bridge over a mile long river in the area I live in.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Boston is title town!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mine is a picture of a painting I found while at a street market and art show. I saw this dark alley off the side from the main street and stumbled upon this mini "dark" market. Took the picture to send to a friend that i knew liked this kind of stuff. Went back to buy it for her and it was gone. I just like the way it looks.


----------



## HumbleKid (Mar 16, 2017)

My avatar indicates that driving for Uber made me poor and almost bankrupt!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Need I explain my avatar? Let me go get my bat out of the trunk.


Some of us are too poor to have Showtime


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Some of us are too poor to have Showtime :biggrin:


Come on now, a couple of $5 CTBs will pay for the whole month :roflmao:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I have no idea what show that's from. I only Netflix and torrent a wee bit.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I have no idea what show that's from. I only Netflix and torrent a wee bit.


Ray Donovan.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Sounds interesting. May have to add it to the list during the summer when all my other shows dry up.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Too bad it's not on Netflix... I've missed the last 3 seasons. 
Instead I get to binge on the crazy Bluth family. Surprised by season 4 (2013), nobody's taken an Uber on the show.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Sounds interesting. May have to add it to the list during the summer when all my other shows dry up.


It's binge worthy. You won't be disappointed.



KD_LA said:


> Too bad it's not on Netflix... I've missed the last 3 seasons.
> Instead I get to binge on the crazy Bluth family. Surprised by season 4 (2013), nobody's taken an Uber on the show.


Showtime's free trial period should allow you to catch up.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Need I explain my avatar? Let me go get my bat out of the trunk.


Oh no... I would never dare to mess with Liev Schreiber. Please forgive me and leave the bat in the trunk, I'm already shaking just the way you look at me. Thank you Sir, I'm very sorry Sir.... oooohhh I better run.


----------



## Humphrey (Aug 18, 2018)

Mine is just a recent photo. Taken outside of my gym.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

serious killer


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mine is from the iconic show Seinfeld with one of the funniest characters Frank Constanza, screaming “Serenity now!” I think of that line a lot since doing gig work full-time to maintain my humor and sanity.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

My market is like number #2 for not seeing the sun. So mine is like a sun God and I attached hats to fit seasons. 

Summer is usually wall to wall sunshine...but those damn winter months are like dark and gloom.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Mine is from the iconic show Seinfeld with one of the funniest characters Frank Constanza, screaming "Serenity now!" I think of that line a lot since doing gig work full-time to maintain my humor and sanity.


Love that show, seen them all multiple times.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Are you master of your domain avatar?
(not that there's anything wrong with it)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> My market is like number #2 for not seeing the sun. So mine is like a sun God and I attached hats to fit seasons.
> 
> Summer is usually wall to wall sunshine...but those damn winter months are like dark and gloom.


Like PA, the winter months in WI are so gray and depressing! The only reason I stay here is for the beer...jk!



FLKeys said:


> Love that show, seen them all multiple times.


Me, too. They air it later nights here.



KD_LA said:


> Are you master of your domain avatar?
> (not that there's anything wrong with it)


Your avatar is the best. Luv the Soup Nazi!!


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

an upside down flag is a symbol of distress.

ubers upside down logo reflects the company's distress, particularly it's tarnished reputation, $3bil USD annual losses, and it's unethical behavior as a corporation.


----------



## NoWhrMn (Feb 21, 2019)

John Lennon...No Where Man


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

NoWhrMn said:


> John Lennon...No Where Man


Great choice, one of my favorites.


----------



## Pax Hack (Mar 19, 2019)

My other job is poker player.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Hack said:


> My other job is poker player.


Nice! I hope you get always the 'upper hand"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mine is a photo taken of me from more years ago than I'm willing to admit to.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

This is a picture taken of the sun & clouds from an airplane overlooking Tampa Fl


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Ray Donovan.


And every season is on Netflix!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Seamus said:


> And every season is on Netflix!


Sadly, no.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Me at a pool in Florida sipping on a rum drink watching my kids play in the pool.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Sadly, no.
> 
> View attachment 307683


Ahhh Hulu! I have a jail broken fire stick from my son so I forget what's on what!


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm Early Cuyler, and I'll just let this here clip of me addressing the seriousness of bullying speak fer itself.






Oh and my handle? here ya go..


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Wasted_Days said:


> I'm Early Cuyler, and I'll just let this here clip of me addressing the seriousness of bullying speak fer itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best, thank you for sharing.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

i'm a thought criminal. I think things people arent supposed to think. I say things people arent supposed to say.I feel things people arent supposed to feel. I question things that arent supposed to be questioned.
room 101 for me

" In theory, the Party is able to maintain that “War Is Peace” because having a common enemy keeps the people of Oceania united. “Freedom Is Slavery” because, according to the Party, the man who is independent is doomed to fail. By the same token, “Slavery Is Freedom,” because the man subjected to the collective will is free from danger and want. “Ignorance Is Strength” because the inability of the people to recognize these contradictions cements the power of the authoritarian regime. '
climate change hysteria-> agenda 21-> new world order


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Veal66 said:


> Was a big fan of the Bloom County comic strip in the 80's. Bill the Cat, Steve Dallas. Milo, Michael Binkley. But my favorite was Opus the penguin.
> 
> View attachment 307304


This looks like Doonsbury, a strip I never read and was probably too young to understand. I once aspired to draw comic books, then decided I would never be on par with the greats from Marvel. Meanwhile daily strips like this involved basically repeating the same image, 4 panels in a row, with a snarky punchline, and the artist was done for the day.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

My favorite local beer is Southern Pecan Beer. It's a beer made out of Pecans instead of barley. It's a sweet malty type beer it took 3rd place in 2006 when they put it in the "World Beer Cup" competition. It's in the same family as Sam Adams but it's unique. The company is based out of Kiln, Mississippi. If you like Malty flavored beers you'll love this.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> My favorite local beer is Southern Pecan Beer. It's a beer made out of Pecans instead of barley. It's a sweet malty type beer it took 3rd place in 2006 when they put it in the "World Beer Cup" competition. It's in the same family as Sam Adams but it's unique. The company is based out of Kiln, Mississippi. If you like Malty flavored beers you'll love this.


Thank you for sharing. Cheers to Southern Pecan Beer. I can taste it just by your description. Nice avatar.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Stole mine from a T-shirt design

If you look you will see he has a shiv attached to his horn.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Stole mine from a T-shirt design
> 
> If you look you will see he has a shiv attached to his horn.


Very nice and thank you for sharing but just don't cut me. One of my favorites.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Time to switch mine back to the original words


----------



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

My ne is one of my cats...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> It's a beer made out of Pecans instead of barley.


Hate to say it, but I think you're mistaken about there being no barley in Southern Pecan.


----------



## London-born-and-bred (Nov 1, 2016)

Mine is paying homage to Brexit


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Come on now, a couple of $5 CTBs will pay for the whole month :roflmao:


" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

mjhawk said:


> My ne is one of my cats...


Lovely kitty, we got two. Nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Since at the helm, pay has been drastically cut, new app is worse than the previous one which it replaced. Focus has been to charge the passengers more, pay drivers less. Build PR with commercials and push for IPO offering, all the while breaking drivers backs to increase profits. With the single exception of the DF filter change, all rhetoric has been for better earnings and more consistent pay, utter Bullocks. The DF filter change was the first time they said we are going to F you in the A$$ and spread your hard earned money to Ants that are not familiar with how to use DF.


@dryverjohn pay was not cut, the split between time and distance was altered. Many folks, including myself, did thoughtful analysis on this point and there is an average mph inflection point (somewhere around 35mph if I recall correctly)- the change is better in some situations but worse in other - overall not material. I don't see any other negatives. Because he is trying to take more of a vig from each ride to achieve profitability to keep the platform running is a negative? He is trying to ensure your livelihood. PR and IPO are negative? DF filter change sucks, but not worth wanting to kill the guy over - you could use some perspective.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> @dryverjohn pay was not cut, the split between time and distance was altered. Many folks, including myself, did thoughtful analysis on this point and there is an average mph inflection point (somewhere around 35mph if I recall correctly)- the change is better in some situations but worse in other - overall not material. I don't see any other negatives. Because he is trying to take more of a vig from each ride to achieve profitability to keep the platform running is a negative? He is trying to ensure your livelihood. PR and IPO are negative? DF filter change sucks, but not worth wanting to kill the guy over - you could use some perspective.


No desire to kill the guy, but financially harming the man with a failed IPO would be poetic justice. Your inability to see the paycuts points out that you are not a math guy. I have a finance background and understand numbers. The flat rate surge alone is a pay cut, everything else just stacks on this reduction in driver pay. It's no secret that pay continues to drop, Uber can show you the driver pay numbers. Driver pay is not increasing.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> No desire to kill the guy, but financially harming the man with a failed IPO would be poetic justice. Your inability to see the paycuts points out that you are not a math guy. I have a finance background and understand numbers. The flat rate surge alone is a pay cut, everything else just stacks on this reduction in driver pay. It's no secret that pay continues to drop, Uber can show you the driver pay numbers. Driver pay is not increasing.


Where is the analysis showing a pay cut? I grant that the flat surge may be a "pay cut" but I have seen any analysis around that. You appear to contend that I should just trust you because you have a finance background. I'd rather see proof and if difference is as definitive as you claim, you should have no problem showing as much. Because UBER takes more per ride does not mean drivers' pay is stagnant or declining.

I appreciate your reply but it was utterly useless.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I have attached some advertising from the companies that represent expectations on driver pay. Can you spot the old vs new advertising from Lyft and continue to tell me that driver pay has not been effected. Your lack of reality is disturbing, but I realize that ignorance is bliss. In case you need help, the $700 in a month is a guarantee only for new drivers. Existing drivers are not likely to make that in Charlotte. In the past Lyft told drivers it was possible to earn $1500 a week, then $500 a week, now, with a bonus $700 a month. Do you see the trend yet?


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Uber is under my left hand, go figure what it means.
Seriously, Uber screwed up big time messing around with the drivers on Destination Filter. They were already losing the battle here in NYC, the biggest market for these app companies and that just put the nail in the coffin


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I drive a Hyundai Santa Fe, live in Dallas, and am a Dallas Cowboys fan (photo taken across the street from ATT stadium)


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

mine is just the corner of my car windshield picture... no meaning behind it. Just figured it was a better option then my ugly mug....


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> What does your avatar stands for?
> 
> Some use their own image, some use the image of a VIP, some scary (cableguyone Dexter avatar is scary but one of the best and the winner in my book) some intimidating, some friendly. Some images of our pets and animals and so on, they are all great and mostly very tasteful. But what do they mean?
> 
> ...


What do you think it means?


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> What do you think it means?


Thank you for the challenging question and to answer, I must confess that I do not know as I think of myself as an illiterate person but just from the very shallow knowledge I've gathered throughout the years, I understand the third eye on the forehead has been interpreted and understood spiritually as a mystical and envisible eye which provides perception beyond the ordinary eye to the inner realm and higher consciousness.

I hope you enlighten us with the meaning of your avatar which I like and respect.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Hitman. My wife says that I look like him.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Syn said:


> Hitman. My wife says that I look like him.


Same here, before we dated over 22 years ago, my wife thought I'm a hitman and now after over 20 years of marriage she still jokes about it. I like your avatar. Nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

My avatar is from one of the Japanese Anime I've watched called "Initial D". It is an AE86 Trueno GT-Apex Hatchback (AE86 series of the Toyota Corolla Levin and Toyota Sprinter Trueno) and this car is driving in a corner turn. The main character of this Anime uses this car for illegal street racing and delivering tofu for his dad's tofu business.

I am a defensive and safe driver who follows traffic laws when I do rideshare & drive in general. My avatar is just a satire/exaggeration in the idea of driving styles doing rideshare/delivery, and I'm not promoting recklessness & disregard of the law.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Mines represents my sensitive side & shows my support for the best team in the NFL.


----------

